# Nail-biting security



## smilerpunk

Alguna ajuda per traduir aquest títol? 
És un petit article que parla sobre el robatori de diamants més gran d'Holanda, que va tenir lloc a l'aeroport d'Amsterdam...
Un petit context, les paraules del propietari dels diamants:

*Nail-biting security*
" An airport is supposed to be amongst the most impenetrable places of the land. It is unthinkable that armed men entered the terrain and then left without a shot being fired. And I cannot even pass security with a nail clipper!", he said.

*Nail-biting* security
"Se suposa que un aeroport és un dels llocs més impenetrables de la terra. És impensable que persones armades entressin al terreny i marxessin sense que es disparés cap tret. I jo no puc passar ni un tallaungles pel control!", va afegir

Tal com ho entenc jo, és una mica irònic...com si volgués dir que els de seguretat es mengen les ungles tot el dia, que no fan res de res...O potser és una simple connexió amb el tallaungles que surt més endevant.
De totes maneres, no sé com expressar-ho en català!

Thank you!!


----------



## louhevly

smilerpunk said:


> Alguna ajuda per traduir aquest títol?
> És un petit article que parla sobre el robatori de diamants més gran d'Holanda, que va tenir lloc a l'aeroport d'Amsterdam...
> Un petit context, les paraules del propietari dels diamants:
> 
> *Nail-biting security*
> " An airport is supposed to be amongst the most impenetrable places of the land. It is unthinkable that armed men entered the terrain and then left without a shot being fired. And I cannot even pass security with a nail clipper!", he said.
> 
> *Nail-biting* security
> "Se suposa que un aeroport és un dels llocs més impenetrables de la terra. És impensable que persones armades entressin al terreny i marxessin sense que es disparés cap tret. I jo no puc passar ni un tallaungles pel control!", va afegir
> 
> Tal com ho entenc jo, és una mica irònic...com si volgués dir que els de seguretat es mengen les ungles tot el dia, que no fan res de res...O potser és una simple connexió amb el tallaungles que surt més endevant.
> De totes maneres, no sé com expressar-ho en català!
> 
> Thank you!!




"nail-biting" is usually used to denote nervousness and anxiety.  For example, "It's nail-biting time for students because the selectivity exams are near". Or if you're on a plane and an engine catches fire, that's a "nail-biting experience".

But I am at a loss to imagine what "nail-biting security" might mean.  My guess would be that it is either a mistake or written by a non-native speaker.


----------



## ajohan

No crec que volgui dir res. A vegades, els periodistes agafen el tema central d'un article i busquen qualsevol joc de paraules, que no sempre té sentit. Per tant suggereixo "Seguretat per mossegar-se les ungles" No paguen als traductors per millorar els textos originals.
Edit
But it could mean that the security is so bad that passengers bite their nails in the hope that nothing happens. A wild guess, I know.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> No paguen als traductors per millorar els textos originals.


 
You're definitely right, Ajohan. And then in exchange we get paid so little. However, there's "l'ètica del traductor". It happens to me all the time: I'm aware they pay me really bad but I still feel I have to do a good job... 

Poor us, translators...


----------



## ajohan

Hi
If there's a really obvious mistake like "ho he fet ahir", I'm sometimes tempted to just write "I have done it yesterday". In fact I do, but I just get guiltier and guiltier and end up going back and and sorting it out.


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> You're definitely right, Ajohan. And then in exchange we get paid so little. However, there's "l'ètica del traductor". It happens to me all the time: I'm aware they pay me really bad but I still feel I have to do a good job...
> 
> Poor us, translators...



I agree with you, TPS, that we are pretty much forced to improve incoherent text.  Though Ajohan is obviously right in saying that this isn't what we're paid for, if a native Catalan speaker were to read "Seguretat per mossegar-se les ungles", he would undoubtedly think the translator was incompetent. How is he to know that it's a faithful translation?


----------



## smilerpunk

Buf..you're all right. I'm translating a book...and little things like this are making me crazy! I'm all the time thinking i'm translating things wrong when they are ambiguous...but anyway.
Jo estava pensant...sobre el robatori a l'aeroport, si hi havia seguretat...i tot i així van entrar dins, aquest nail-biting no pot voler insinuar que els de seguretat no feien res? simplement menjar-se les ungles? ja sé que nail-biting significa "nervios, nervis..."...però no paro d'imaginar-me un guarda passant de tot... 


sorry...starting as a proper translator...

de fet...com més llegeixo el "seguretat per menjar-se les ungles" més m'agrada!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mira... Potser no és mala idea: la gent que es mossega les ungles ho fa quan està nerviosa i quan està avorrida, no? Això sí, més que* menjar-se les ungles*, jo hi posaria *mossegar-se-les*. Hi estàs d'acord? Em fa l'efecte que és el que més diem (i el que fan les persones que tenen aquest costum...)

El millor del món per a la traducció , Smilerpunk!


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Jo optaria per buscar un sinònim d'"estricta", per a qualificar aquesta seguretat que no et deixa ni passar un tallaungles.

Alguna cosa com:
Seguretat escrupolosa
Seguretat estricta
Seguretat tensa
Seguretat tibant

su123


----------



## ajohan

Hola su123
Crec que has fet bé en buscar una expressió normal sense joc de paraules però el problema és que segons el meu entendre, l'autor vol dir el contrari - o sigui seguretat poc estricta. O aixó o poc consistent.
Bon dia a tothom


----------



## su123

ajohan said:


> Hola su123
> Crec que has fet bé en buscar una expressió normal sense joc de paraules però el problema és que segons el meu entendre, l'autor vol dir el contrari - o sigui seguretat poc estricta. O aixó o poc consistent.
> Bon dia a tothom


 
Bones, ajohan!
Tens tota la raó, no he llegit bé la nota introductòria, on es veu molt clar el sentit que se li vol donar 

su123


----------



## smilerpunk

Gràcies a tots!! 
hi he estat pensant i crec que deixaré *"Seguretat per mossegar-se les ungles*", en el sentit que la seguretat és tan dolenta, que ja et pots començar a posar nerviós... Perquè per molt que no et deixin passar un tallaungles per una banda, per l'altre passen delinquents sense detectar-los...així que és més inútil que no pas estricta.
Si algú té alguna altre suggerència, benvinguda!
Gràcies a tots!


----------



## ajohan

Quan ho vaig suggerir, volia dir realment 'La seguretat: és per a mossegar-se les ungles' amb el mateix to que expressions tipus "és per a morir-se", "és per a llençar-se al riu", etc. No sé si em vaig explicar bé i tampoc sé si funciona en català perquè sospito que és una castellanada.
Salutacions!


----------



## ernest_

Seguretat de nyigui-nyogui.


----------



## smilerpunk

Ernest, és divertida la teva opció!  ...però em temo que aquest és un text un xic formal per aquest atreviment! 
Gràcies igualment!

Ajohan, jo també ho dic en aquest sentit...espero que s'entengui bé. De fet ho vaig fent llegir a la gent, a veure què els sembla, perquè jo ja hi estic massa acostumada!


----------

